# bad luck in TB zone...



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have been hunting the TB zone 101 for the past few days and it has been very slow. I think I have been out for six days in total, for almost the entire day, and I have only seen 8 deer. We have great land, and lots of food plots, but the population has been thinned down to almost nothing it seems. We have managed to shoot a few deer but we really had to work for 'em. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Isn't that the point of eradication? To not have any deer at all?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

how many deer were shot in the tb zone thru the extra zone and from sharpshooters? its not that hard to figure out. and to add to that there is no good hunting in northern MN in general this year. very hit and miss. even the corn has something to do with it.


----------



## foss23 (Aug 30, 2007)

I live in the center of the TB zone and up until season started i have seen deer. Opening day of season i have saw 2 fawns and since then nothing. Yesterday i went walking in the fresh snow and could only find one set of tracks. After i got back we went driving around for like 3 hours and couldnt find a fresh set of tracks. This has been our slowest season on record. I can count on one hand how many deer our party has seen this year.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

foss23 said:


> I live in the center of the TB zone and up until season started i have seen deer. Opening day of season i have saw 2 fawns and since then nothing. Yesterday i went walking in the fresh snow and could only find one set of tracks. After i got back we went driving around for like 3 hours and couldnt find a fresh set of tracks. This has been our slowest season on record. I can count on one hand how many deer our party has seen this year.


I've heard this same story from many other hunters all over northern MN. My story is the same. I've been hunting in North Central - North East part of MN. I think the weather has pushed the deer into the deep swamps already in preperation for a harsh winter.


----------

